# Cervelo P2 or the Felt B14??



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

hello all, been awhile since I have posted been training for my first triathlon I did last weekend. I had a blast and did it on my Trek 2.1 but now am wanting a full tri bike and still keep the road bike for those group rides. 2 of my LBS have bikes I am interested in. the first has the Cervelo P2 http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2011/P2/prices-specs/ and the other has the Felt B14 http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/TT-TRI/TT-TRI-Series/B14.aspx. I was really liking the Cervelo at first but it seems like now I am liking the Felt more. The P2 is going for $2400 and the B14 is $2800 but the guy said he may be able to work on the price some. 
I like the way the Felt has the carbon fiber look, deep dish rims, and not to mention the dura ace group set and vision crank. So is a better deal to go with the Felt or Cervelo?? I know its personal preference and have not test rode either one yet but I did physically go look at them in the store.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Whichever one fits better. Seriously.

They don't even scale in size the same. The Felt starts off with less length than the cervelo, but by the time you get to the big sizes, its considerably longer. The Felt also has a slightly larger biggest size than the cervelo and uses 700c wheels on its smallest size. It really depends on riding the frames and making sure you're fit correctly to the right one.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Whichever one fits better. Seriously.
> .


Going fast on a TT/tri bike is all about fit (power to aero position). Try them both and spend some time figuring out which fits best. If it is close, then go by price and style.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Make sure the shop is reputable and knows how to sell you the right fit. Ask around. There are shops that will fit you to what they have in stock to make a quick sale, but find the one that's willing to make sure it really fits before sending you on your way.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I do plan on doing a test ride with both bikes as it gets nearer to buying. Now to throw a little twist in here. The shop is willing to knock off $100 off the felt if its bought in stock. 
The other twist is my brother has a Felt B2 and is wanting $2500 for it and its a 2009 model with dura ace components, TTR3 rims, FSA gossamer crank (was told these cranks aren't very good compared to say a vision crank). 
So if this bike fits me and I like it would this be a better deal!!


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

So whats the main difference in the FSA gossamer crank and the vision trimax pro? Are they both made by FSA??


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The B2 is a very nice TT bike and I would go that route if it is the right size. Don't worry about the crank too much as components don't make you faster and you are not as hard on equipment as compared to a road bike. Besides you are buying the frame. You can always upgrade by finding a deal on a 7800 crank down the road if you are worried about that.

FWIW, I ride a P2c.


----------



## trek21 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I rode the Cannondale slice, the felt B14 and the Cevelo P2 and the P2 was hands down the winner. Now I know why so many people chose that bike!!! By the end of May I should be riding my new Cevelo P2!!!:thumbsup:


----------

